# Droid 3 problem flashing stock rom with RSD. Help please?!



## mdklaren (Oct 19, 2011)

ok, first post, i'm fairly new to this forum, but i have a good amount of experience rooting, and modifying other devices. Sorry if this problem has been addressed, but i couldnt find it on this or any other forum and im getting desperate.

I rooted my droid 3 XT862 when the one click method first came out, and like many it seems, failed to simply deep freeze the bloatware, but rather removed it all together. I tried doing a factory reset via the boot options menu, and wound up getting stuck in a FC loop in the setup, because of one of the programs i deleted. I managed to find a fix on here to use the voice commands to open market and download a launcher. this has provided me with a temp fix that makes my phone usable, but i would like to get an actual rom on the phone and do things right this time around. so I need to get my phone back to stock to fix what i have screwed up, but nothing has worked so far. I have downloaded and installed the motorola drivers, RSD, and downloaded and extracted the fastboot file. I follow the instructions listed in this post to the letter, but when i plug my phone into the stock usb cable i get nothing. RSD does not recognize my phone. no error, no message, nothing looks like it even recognizes that something is attached. the computer however does recognize that the phone is connected and the usb cable does work as i have used it to transfer files and charge the phone previously.

any ideas? im stuck here and i'm hoping someone can help me out. Thanks in advance guys, i appreciate all that you do to make things easier on the rest of us.

Matt


----------



## fishacura (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmmm. Your phone is off when you connect it correct? Did you try a different USB cord and also try a different USB port on the PC?


----------



## anthrpicdecadnce (Sep 30, 2011)

hmm.. it sounds like my issue i had a while back. with me, i was in bp sbf flash mode, which didnt work. it never detected my usb data cable no matter what i did (c'mon motorola.. really?). but when switched to ap fastboot mode, it worked like a charm. picked up the usb data cable as soon as i plugged it in. try that. see if it works for you. to get there, turn off the phone, then hold volume down and turn it on. it should load up into ap fastboot. from there you should be able to connect usb. good luck

ps. this is assuming you did everything else like moving the usb cable around, using the usb that came with the phone, and reinstalling drivers


----------

